# Run out of declorinator



## markuk (5 Oct 2008)

Does any one know whether it would be safe to do a water change with water straight
from the tap.just noticed that i've run out of water conditioner,although i know you
shouldnt as far as the fish are concerned.but would a one off time be ok..or should
i wait until tommorow til i can get some.....thanks 


mark..


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Oct 2008)

Ooh, don't really know. Funnily enough, I've just bought dechlorinator for the first time in 5 years today, and used it. For the last five years I've just drawn the water and let it sit indoors in an uncovered container for 24 hours or more before using it - never noticed any problems. Don't really know why I got the dechlorinator today - think I was probably bullied into it by the latest PFK!

See if you can find anyone in your area to ask what they do - I live in London. I like to keep the water for a day to let it warm up a bit, and lose any excess gas at the same time.

If you can get the dechlorinator tomorrow, perhaps just wait and do that. What do you normally do, put water straight from the tap in the tank? do you heat it up at all, or use a mixture of hot and cold, or just put cold in and let your aquarium heaters heat it up?

Mark


----------



## altaaffe (5 Oct 2008)

Personally, I'd wait but then I have chloramine in my water so dechlor is a must.


----------



## markuk (5 Oct 2008)

Well i couldnt wait. :!: coz im using the Ei method and sunday is the water change day
i took my chance and hey everything seems ok...fed the fish they ate so yes i think
it was ok...will moniter them tomoz..also i used cold and hot mixture of water and changed
the usual amount of around 70% but like i said the fish seem fine...this could probalbly save
some money in the future instead of spending it on declorinator spend it on ferts...



mark..


----------



## JamesM (5 Oct 2008)

You should be fine


----------



## jay (5 Oct 2008)

markuk said:
			
		

> Well i couldnt wait. :!: coz im using the Ei method and sunday is the water change day
> i took my chance and hey everything seems ok...fed the fish they ate so yes i think
> it was ok...will moniter them tomoz..also i used cold and hot mixture of water and changed
> the usual amount of around 70% but like i said the fish seem fine...this could probalbly save
> some money in the future instead of spending it on declorinator spend it on ferts...




70% seems like alot to be changing without dechlorinator. Also, using water from the hot tap seems like a bad idea, because the hot takes on more copper from the pipes. I do WC straight from the tap but I add dechlorinator as I go. few drops every few seconds.


----------

